# scada simulation program برنامج محاكاه للاسكادا



## mohamed elkhatim (13 يونيو 2009)

الاخوه الاعزاء بزيارة هذا الرابط تستطيعون تنزيل برنامج محاكاه كامل لنظام الاسكادا مع 20 ملف فيدو توضيحى لكيفية عمل البرنامج وتنزيله وتشغيله وربط النظام مع ال plc ومجمل العمليات التى تتم داخل برامج الاسكاد كما تجدون برنامجين اخرين نفعنى الله واياكم بما فيه وجعله فى ميزان الحسنات 
اخوتى المهندسين اذا استفدتم منه ارجو اطلاع زملائكم عليه ولاتنسونا من صالح الدعوات
الرابط www.7t.dk/igss


----------



## الياس عبد النور (25 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله بك وجزاك الجنة


----------



## عاشقة تراب الأقصى (26 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم ..........
نظام السكادا نظام رائع وكبير جدا ,,,,,,,
وفي أكتر من مجموعة من الطالبات والطلاب في الجامعة عندنا بيعملوا مشاريع تخرج كتطبيقات على هذا النظام ............

وأكيد هذا الرابط باذن الله حيفيدهم .........
فبارك الله فيكم .......
وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## ادور (26 يونيو 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررر لكم


----------



## khaledelrady (30 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً وزادك من علمه


----------



## محمد المعتصم بالله (2 يوليو 2009)

thank you very much thank you very much


----------



## mahmoudsaid (4 نوفمبر 2009)

* بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم ..........*


----------



## فقر (4 نوفمبر 2009)

mciiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## بني وليد (4 نوفمبر 2009)

الله اكبر


----------



## بني وليد (4 نوفمبر 2009)

تحيات كل اهالي بني وليد الي كل اخوتنا في فلسطين المحتلة ((((نحن لن نستسلم ننتصر او نموت)))).


----------



## فقر (6 نوفمبر 2009)

لا يوجد اي برنامج مع الا سف


----------



## ابراهيم اسكاف (3 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكووور يا اخي


----------



## الجنرال2010 (6 ديسمبر 2009)

Thank you
جزاك الله خيــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## the-punisher (6 ديسمبر 2009)

اشهد ان لا اله ألا الله , شكرا رابط جيد.


----------



## رياض مسلم (7 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ونفعنا واياك بما قدمت " اللهم حرر المسجد الأقصي "


----------



## ود الفضل (8 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي
حقا انه اكثر من رائع
ولقد استفدت منه اكثر استفادة .. واعل في شركة تعمل بهذا النظام


----------



## منهالي (25 أبريل 2010)

جزااااااااااااااك الله عنا خير الجزااااااااااااااء


----------



## فائق حمادي (26 أبريل 2010)

mohamed elkhatim قال:


> الاخوه الاعزاء بزيارة هذا الرابط تستطيعون تنزيل برنامج محاكاه كامل لنظام الاسكادا مع 20 ملف فيدو توضيحى لكيفية عمل البرنامج وتنزيله وتشغيله وربط النظام مع ال plc ومجمل العمليات التى تتم داخل برامج الاسكاد كما تجدون برنامجين اخرين نفعنى الله واياكم بما فيه وجعله فى ميزان الحسنات
> اخوتى المهندسين اذا استفدتم منه ارجو اطلاع زملائكم عليه ولاتنسونا من صالح الدعوات
> الرابط www.7t.dk/igss


 Very usful link and advanced Danish company
Thanks


----------



## kindheart186 (1 مايو 2010)

*بارك الله بك وجزاك الجنة*​


----------



## احمد القرشي (29 يوليو 2010)

شكرا
و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## saud_uk (2 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور على البرنامج
وأتمنى لك الخير


----------



## saud_uk (3 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا لك.... جاري تجربته


----------



## eng_hamo (20 فبراير 2011)

اين البرنامج يا اخي الفاضل

؟؟؟


----------



## sofiane2011 (22 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم ..........نظام السكادا نظام رائع وكبير جدا ,,,,,,,وفي أكتر من مجموعة من الطالبات والطلاب في الجامعة عندنا بيعملوا مشاريع تخرج كتطبيقات على هذا النظام ............وأكيد هذا الرابط باذن الله حيفيدهم .........فبارك الله فيكم .......وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## ehab25271 (1 يناير 2012)

thankkkkk


----------



## عمر البكس (1 يناير 2012)

*[email protected]*

بالله لو سمحتم محتاج ل للداونلود مانجرnomber serail:19::19:


----------



## ودالفكى الطيب (1 يناير 2012)

مع الشكر والتقدير لكن الرابط لم يعمل معى ارجوا افادتى


----------



## attia210 (12 يوليو 2012)

good


----------



## mohammed raafat (5 أغسطس 2012)

thank you


----------



## abuhuaf (9 أغسطس 2012)

الله يجزاك خير


----------

